# Game #54: Oklahoma City Thunder (13-41) @ Phoenix Suns (30-23) - 2/20



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*
When: Wednesday, 9PM/7PM/6PM
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game:* *142-119 W @ Los Angeles Clippers*












*Phoenix Suns (30-23) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson









[SF] Grant Hill









[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal * 


















*Oklahoma City Thunder (13-41)

Starters: 








[PG] Russell Westbrook







[SG] Kyle Weaver









[SF] Kevin Durant









[PF] Jeff Green







[C] Nick Collison *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED*​


----------



## patburkewhat? (May 24, 2006)

i'm kind of excited that we turned down the cav's offer. shows that maybe sarver does care about something besides money... sunday can't get here soon enough. here's to looking past crappy teams and getting into third quarter trouble...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

This needs to be a convincing win to show that the first 2 games weren't a fluke. I'm expecting at least 120 points and we win by at least 10. The real tests are coming but this needs to be a test also. We need to show that we can easily beat the teams we're supposed to beat.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Argh. Seems like there's only audio for this game.

Barbosa starting at the 2, J-Rich the 3, and Hill at the 4.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 17-11 with 6:30 to play in the 1st.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

J-rich hits a 3. He's got 9 pts on 4-5 shooting. 

Suns up 28-13 with 4 mins and change left in the 1st.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd like kill for the Suns to be in position to get Kevin Durant when he leaves OKC eventually. 

Thunder has gone on a 5-0 run. Suns still lead 28-18 with 2:53 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LB's playing like crazy. Dragic with a steal, Barbosa went off to the races. Then off a Thunder miss, Barbosa hits a 3. 


Suns up 34-22, Suns with about min or so.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 38-23 at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich now with 14 pts on 6-7 shooting. Got a layup. Then after a Barnes steal, Hill with a layup.

Suns up 45-29 with 10:17 left in the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa with stl and a layup. TO Thunder.


Suns up 59-40 with 5:32 left in the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash hits 2 FTs. Suns hit 70. 


Suns up 70-44. Then Durant hits a 3.. Hm. Barbosa hits a 3. Suns got a stl, and fast break. I can't keep up lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa with a drive and a layup. Wilkens hit a 3 all within a span like 7 secs.



Suns up 79-57 at the half.

Barbosa 20 pts (8-11), 5 assists, 2 rebs.

J-Rich 20 pts (9-12), 4 rebs, 2 assists.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This is like Nelly's wet dream team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

After Barbosa rebound, made Barnes shot. TO Thunder.


Suns up 97-76 with 3:30 left in the 3rd.


(I went to go eat something)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

What a ****ty 3rd qrter this has been.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 103-93 after 3. Yep. Suns have blown a huge lead.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It got way too close at one point, (105-99) but Suns have restored order at least for now.

Suns up 117-103 with 6 mins left. Then Durant hits a 2. Barbosa with a layup. Then after a miss and rebound J-Rich hits a 3. TO Thunder.


Suns lead 122-105 with 4:25 left in the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa's. been ridiculous.

Jrich too.


Suns hit 140 again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 140, Thunder 118*


Barbosa 41 pts (16-21), 7 rebs, 7 assists, 6 stls.

J-rich 34 pts (14-20), 5 rebs, 3 assists, 2 stls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. 140 in 3 straight games - ridiculous, regardless of what team they're playing against.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> Damn. 140 in 3 straight games - ridiculous, regardless of what team they're playing against.


Not to mention without Amare, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Aylwin said:


> This needs to be a convincing win...


Okay, I'm convinced. Now, the real tests begin.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

OK! Now let's go beat Boston... We might be without Amare but their without Garnett..

It's a winable game..


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice win for the Suns. Now the real test starts with Sunday's game against Boston.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Damn Gentry's got the offense down haha


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

J Rich 360

Shaq Highlights


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

the rattler said:


> OK! Now let's go beat Boston... We might be without Amare but their without Garnett..
> 
> It's a winable game..


Every game now is a winnable game.


----------

